# WLAN in bestehendes LAN-Netzwerk einbinden



## Pikus (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen^^

Ich habe mir endlich ein WLAN-Fähiges Handy gegönnt, und möchte gerne zuhause auch ein WLAN-Netz nutzen.
Allerdings besteht bei mir das Problem, dass unser Router 2 Etagen unter mir steht, daher kann ich das Signal in meinem Zimmer vergessen.
Ich habe in meinem Zimmer einen LAN-Switch, an dem alle PCs in meiner Etage angebunden sind.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage:
Wie kann ich aus dem LAN-signal ein WLAN_Signal machen? Dafür gibt es ja WLAN-Repeater, allerdings habe ich kaum Ahnung von der Materie, also Frage ich euch


----------



## baske (21. Januar 2012)

Hi, WLAN Repeater würde ich in deinem Fall als nicht so günstig ansehen, da diese das Signal nur verstärken (ist meiner Meinung nach zu langsam). Du benötigst einen Access-Point den du über das Lan in das bestehende Netzwerk einbindest. Du kannst zum Bsp. was von Netgear nehmen oder eine Fritzbox so konfigurieren das sie als Access-point arbeitet. Ich mache das bei mir auch so, habe im Keller den Zugang zu DSL und auf der Etage einen Access-Point. Wenn das WLAN dann noch die selbe SSID und Passwort hat wie das in der unteren Etage, kannst du im Haus herumlaufen und das stärkste WLAN-Netz wird von deinem Handy genommen. Wie das zu konfigurieren ist hängt natürlich von den Geräten ab. Also lesen und wenn Du nicht weiterkommst fragen . 

technisches Bsp.
Ich benutze z.B die FritzBox 7170 und die 7141 (älter aber noch tauglich  ) um den Zugang über WLAN zu realisieren. Die Boxen verbinde ich über Ethernet mit dem LAN und konfiguriere sie als Access-Point.
Bei der 7141 beispielsweise kannst du im Konfigurationsmenü (Internet->Zugangsdaten) einstellen das ein vorhandener Internetzugang (z.B. LAN) mitbenutzt wird. Dann musst Du noch die entsprechenden Daten wie IP-Adresse der Box und die Standardgateways, DNS Server usw. in der Box eintragen. Bis auf die IP-Adresse kannst du das z.B. aus deinem Computer abschreiben.
Wichtig ist noch, dass Du das WLAN sicherst. Die 7141 unterstützt hierzu auch WPA2. Wenn Du noch mehr Hilfe benötigst einfach konkrete Fragen stellen.

Grüße Baske


----------



## Pikus (21. Januar 2012)

Ah, okay. Als WLAN-Gerät reicht also ein normaler Router? Gut, dann werd ich das mal Probieren und wenn ich Probleme haben sollte, schreib ich nochmal.

Danke


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

im marktplatz hab ich eine Fritz! Box Fon WLAN 7141 zum verkauf stehen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...on-wlan-7141-antec-tricool-luefter-120mm.html
vllt wär das was für dich.


----------



## Pikus (21. Januar 2012)

Hört sich gut an, ich werd das nochmal mit meinen eltern bequatschen (die bezahlen das immerhin^^) und melde mich dann bei dir


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

alles klar


----------



## baske (22. Januar 2012)

@Davins, wenn du die 7141 besorgt  hast und weitere Hilfe bei der Einrichtung braucht, kann ich auch Screenshots von den wichtigen Konfig-Seiten machen. Sag Bescheid !


----------

